#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Sporen Recorder (Multi-Tracker)

## djcenter

Graag hed ik het volgende willen weten.
Ik gebruik nu cool edit pro om in sporen te kunnen opnemen.
1. Welk programma is beter of stabieler ,of welke gebruiken jullie?
2. Als ik dit harware matig zou willen doen wat raden jullie aan ?
3. Vroeger in de studio's zag je dikwijls van die grote bandopnemers met verschillende sporen. Is dat iets of niet , en heeft mischien nog iemand zoiets staan die hij weg doet , kortom is dit puur geld verspilling of niet.

mvg Tony
 proggy's i use : Reason 2.5
                  Rebirth 1.5
                  Soundforge 4.1
                  cool edit pro

----------


## Mathijs

Sowieso is analoog opnemen voor jouw denk ik niet te betalen. Voor een in goede staat verkerende analoge multitrack betaal je al gouw 2000 euro. 
Digitaal is zeker makkelijk en goedkoper. de mogelijkheden zijn:
-Protools (dit werkt alleen met digidesign hardware). Absoluut een topper. IK heb nog nooit een beter software paket voor audio gezien.
-Nuendo, Cubase, logic. Deze gebruiken allemaal ASIO drivers. dus werken met bijna elke geluidskaart. Nadeel daarvan is is dat het soms een beetje instabiel kan zijn. Dat BV de sync wegvalt. 
Het licht er aan wat je budget is, en belangrijker: wat wil je er mee gaan doen.

----------


## djcenter

Mathijs ,
Dank u voor de tips maar vindt je nogal redelijk bot overkomen
in je eerste zin van dit kun je niet betalen.
Altijd even opletten als zo een dingen verteld.

reden 1 : Het kan zijn dat deze persoon waartegen je het zegt 
          rijker en het meer kan permiteren dan Uzelf.
reden 2 : Ik denk dat U zelf geen zelfstandige bent , want dan zou
          zeker moeten weten dat dat iets is dat ge niet zegt tegen 
          een potentieele klant , mischien heeft die persoon
          daar een jaar of drie aangespaard en beslist hij opeens
          om op een ander te gaan door uw uitspraak.

In ieder geval weet ik wel dat recording op analoge of digitale 
toestellen niet goedkoop is.
het enige dat ik wilde weten of iemand voor bepaalde types voorkeur had.

in ieder geval vindt het jammer van zo iets naar je hoofd geslingerd 
te krijgen.
Stel eens voor dat ik dat van U zou zeggen zonder te weten wie je bent.
Voor de rest bedankt voor de rest van je antwoord.

mvg Tony

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djcenter_
> 
> Graag hed ik het volgende willen weten.
> Ik gebruik nu cool edit pro om in sporen te kunnen opnemen.
> 1. Welk programma is beter of stabieler ,of welke gebruiken jullie?
> 2. Als ik dit harware matig zou willen doen wat raden jullie aan ?
> 3. Vroeger in de studio's zag je dikwijls van die grote bandopnemers met verschillende sporen. Is dat iets of niet , en heeft mischien nog iemand zoiets staan die hij weg doet , kortom is dit puur geld verspilling of niet.
> 
> mvg Tony
> ...



1) of een programma stabieler is hangt erg samen met de hardware, het operatingsystem en de andere software die je erbij gebruikt. Dat is dus zeer verschillend.
2) Hangt er weer vanaf wat je wil gaan doen. Wil je superstabiel hetzelfde kunnen als met een PC? Koop een nieuwe roland hardwarerecorder met scherm. Hoef je amper te editten? Koop een fostexje oid. Heb je alleen 4 minuten 4 sporen nodig? Koop een viersporen op flashkaart. Dat is het snelste en betrouwbaarste van allemaal.  :Smile: 
3) ik heb een tascam double speed DBX casetterecorder te koop. Maar waarvoor zou je in ***esnaam tegenwoordig nog analoog gaan als je ook bezig bent met Reason 2.5 en Rebirth 1.5?????? [?] Je BRON is 16 bit digitaal, in dat geval is dat gelijk ook je "audiofone plafond". Kortom je schiet er niets mee op. Even buiten alle discussies tussen analoog en digitaal om. [V]

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik denk dat mathijs dit oordeelt op het feit dat je op dit moment nog niets proffesioneels hebt en dat het dan niet zo logisch is om gelijk iets heel duurs te kopen.

On-topic:
- Wat wil je precies gaan doen?
- Wat is je budget?
- Proffesioneel, semi-proffesioneel of puur voor de lol?

----------


## gYs

Ik ben het wel met DJcenter eens dat iets minder stelligheid van Mathijs op zijn plaats is. Ook het feit dat Nuendo, Cubase en Logic minder stabiel genoemd worden, vind ik wat 'gevaarlijke' opmerkingen omdat dit echt aan je hele setup ligt. 

Deze programma's zou ik zeker niet schrappen in je overwegingen om aan te schaffen, afhangende van wat je precies wilt gaan doen.

----------


## Mathijs

Mijn excussen. Had niet goed zitten kijken (was ook al van af 4 uur uit de veren).
Als je veel met Midi werkt is Logic een goede. Ook omdat deze een goede audio editer/mixer heeft, met erg veel routing mogelijkheden. Uiteraard wel balangrijk welke hardware je er bij kiest. het enigste nadeel dat werken op de mac daarbij bijna verplicht wordt. Dit omdat het na versie 5 niet meer voor de PC wordt gemaakt.

----------


## Siem

djcenter,

Als je voornamelijk audio doet, kan ik je Samplitude aanbevelen. Werkt helemaal te gek. Het MIDI-gedeelte is nog vrij beperkt en matig functionerend, maar binnenkort komt versie 7.2 uit met daarin op MIDI-gebied een flink aantal verbeteringen. Voor meer informatie, zie www.samplitude.com. Ook is de ondersteuning erg goed, in de supportfora doen de ontwikkelaars zelf mee aan de discussies. Als er bijv. door gebruikers een bepaalde feature gewenst wordt, dan wordt dat meegenomen in de volgende update (meestal binnen enkele weken).

----------


## musicjohn

Ik gebruik zelf "Cool Edit Pro 2.0" en ben er zeer tevreden over. Je kunt sample rates gebruiken tot 192 kHz., 32 bits.

Ook de stabiliteit vind ik erg goed (onder Windows XP). Het gebruikersgemak is ook erg groot.

Het enige nadeel is dat cool edit (Syntrillium Software) helaas door Adobe is overgenomen. Adobe werkt weer heel erg nauw samen met Pinnacle (uit Duitsland). 

Pinnacle is één van de grootste fabrikanten van video-editing kaarten en software.

Ik ben dus erg benieuwd met wat voor pakket "Audio Software" zij op de markt gaan komen. Naar mijn idee kan "Cool Edit Pro" bijna niet verbeterd worden en alles wat zij (Adobe i.s.m. Pinnacle) uitbrengen zal dus een samenvoeging betekenen van Audio en Video features, wat in mijn ogen voor de pure audio toepassingen alleen maar een achteruitgang zal betekenen, en als gevolg een minder "Gebruikers vriendelijke software" tot gevolg zal hebben voor de audiophile die überhaupt niet geinteresseerd is in video invoeg mogelijkheden.

Jammer... alweer een goed software huis naar de klote. R.I.P. Syntrillium Software [V][xx(]

----------


## djcenter

Hé guys,
heel wat nuttige info hier en Mathijs het is je vergeven jongen  :Smile: 
Nee ik ben nu al een tijdje bezig met  maken van house trackjes en zo maar vindt het leuk om meer en meer wat tekst (zang) op mijn trackjes te plaatsen.
software matig is dat wel allemaal te doen maar wil een stap verder gaan.
ik ben dus inderdaad zoals iedereen denk ik amateuristisch begonnen
met mijn commodore als eerste sampler  :Smile:  (waar is de tijd)
heb dan een jaar of 2, 3 geleden begonnen met wat meer oude software te vernieuwen naar wat meer serieuse software.Maar zit nu in een stage dat ik het allemaal wat beter wil doen.
Ben inderdaad wel goed te vinden voor de digitale opname toestellen ,
maar hou ook van de nostalgie van de analoge mogelijkheden.
Weet dat veel mensen cubase gebruiken maar ben er toch niet zo voor te vinden.
Nuendo is mischien inderdaad hoog gegrepen met al zijn rand apparatuur erbij maar denk dat deze ook op de basis is gebouwd van cubase of vergis ik me.
Cool edit pro kon me tot nu wel goed bekoren maar heb veel problemen met vastlopen onder xp. 
Daarom ook de vraag, wat er zoal degelijk is van externe multitrack produkten.
Heb hier al goeie tips gezien keep on posting zou ik zeggen.
De producten die ik in mijn eerste post gezet heb waren natuurlijk enkel de softwarematige dingen.
Mijn hardware buiten mijn pc zijn onder andere :
Allen&Heat gl3300
sm 58
sm 57
sm 52 beta
shure condensors
(jammergenoeg geen studio mic)
compressors drawmer
gates
eq
fx lexicon
fx behringer
MD
CD
en dan ook nog zoals in mijnen eerste post de software op mijnen pc
die aan mijn Allen hangt.
mvg tony

----------


## djcenter

Mathijs , 
Kan dit zijn dat Pro tools zoals je hierboven beschreef
gratis te downloaden is , en dat dat hier de link is : http://www.digidesign.com/ptfree/ of ben ik iets te optimistisch !
Correct me if i am wrong.
mvg Tony

----------


## pro`d`user

Volgens mij heb je de hardware van pro tools daarbij nodig.
Die kost zo'n slordige 2500.-
Ik weet het niet helemaal zeker.
Als je gaat kijken naar een recorder/workstation ben je dit minimaal kwijt.

----------


## Mathijs

Dat is inderdaat een gratis versie. Helaas werkt deze alleen onder 98 en een bepert Hardware aanbod. Ook kan hij maar 8 kanalen aan. Ook een nadeel dat het versie 5.0 is. Terwijl van af verie 5.1 een aantal zeer belangrijke fucties zijn toegevoegt.

----------


## Mathijs

Je koopt trouwens een DIGI 001 (8 in/uit 2x spdif in/uit, midi in/uit 2e hands al voor 650 euro.

----------


## Iko

Ik zou voor protools gaan, ik rommel hier nu toch ook al een jaartje of wat mee en het werkt erg makkelijk en overzichtelijk. Wel raad ik je eigelijk aan om dit op een mac te draaien omdat ik het persoonlijk op een pc niet optimaal vind.. 

Dat digi 001 pakketje is prima spul om mee te beginnen als je bezig bent met housetrackjes maken etc. 

Greetzz Iko

----------


## lifesound

hardwarematige multitrack : Tascam DA-78/DA-88/DA-98
Duur spul , maar héél degelijk!
Meer dan 8 sporen nodig?
Tascam MX2424 of het mackie equivalent waarvan ik het type niet vanbuiten ken.

Was het dit wat je zocht?

----------


## MatthiasB

maar die mx2424 is ook niet bepaald de goedkoopste onder de zon he

----------


## lifesound

ik heb dan ook nog nergens iets over budget zien staan hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## johan L.

de alesis HD24 dan mischien? die ben ik al tegen gekomen voor 1500 euro.

Kwaliteit ervan durf ik niks over te zeggen heb er nog nooit mee gewerkt.

----------


## djcenter

Wat vindt je bv van Fostex DA90 , D108, dmt8 , of dmt8vl reeks.
welke voorkeur heeft U

mvg tony

----------


## djcenter

Help !!

Hoe meer ik mij hier verdiep in die artikels van Fostex hoe meer ik 
te weten kom.
1 : heb gezien dat bv d90 , d108 produkten zijn die bijna al 5 jaar op de markt zijn.
2 : dat de prijzen waaronder deze aangeboden worden boven het gemiddelde liggen (zie ze hier tussen 320 en 380)
3 : Dat fostex artikelen helemaal niet zo duur zijn aan nieuwprijs.

kan er mij iemand linken naar de officieele prijzen of hebben ze deze hier op het forum.

mvg Tony

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djcenter_
> 
> Help !!
> 
> Hoe meer ik mij hier verdiep in die artikels van Fostex hoe meer ik 
> te weten kom.
> 1 : heb gezien dat bv d90 , d108 produkten zijn die bijna al 5 jaar op de markt zijn.
> 2 : dat de prijzen waaronder deze aangeboden worden boven het gemiddelde liggen (zie ze hier tussen 320 en 380)
> 3 : Dat fostex artikelen helemaal niet zo duur zijn aan nieuwprijs.
> ...



Ik heb er toch een slordige 1.500 Euro voor betaald ( D90 )zonder harddisk !
T'is te zien hoe ze worden aangeboden met of zonder IDE en welk type

sis

----------


## Mathijs

De D2424 lijkt me dan een betere keus. Dit is de opvolger van de D109. Maar dan wel de 24 kanaals uitvoering. In de vorige series hadden ze dit niet.
Dit is absoluut een machine van erg goede kwaliteit. Ik heb er vaak mee gewerkt. Het voordeel van deze vind ik is dat je de AB los kan halen en de machine ergens in een stil rack plaatsen. Uiteraard is ook de sound belangrijk. Ik vind deze beter dan de mackie en ook de Alesis (vooral de mackie klinkt erg dood).

----------


## djcenter

Ben toch gegaan voor de Fostex Dmt8 toestel stond aan
375 geprijst , denk dat ik een deal gedaan heb ?
of niet ?
Bij het toestel zaten ook verschillende opties bij geleverd.

Sorry sis maar mischien koop ik me nog ooit een tweede bij

Ps was deze prijs teveel ?

let me know .

mvg Tony

----------


## sis

Goeie deal denk ik 
Geeft niks hoor, hij staat ter beschikking
succes ermee  :Wink:  :Wink: 

sis

----------


## djcenter

Thx ,
iets off topic Hoe geraak ik in ***snaam van die NEWBIE af ? :Big Grin: 
Hoe meer berichten ge zend zeker ?
Maar hoeveel dan ? :Big Grin: 

Voor de rest "doel bereikt" weet niet of deze Topic afgesloten mag worden of niet ? 

Maar wil toch iedereen danken voor de info en tips !!!!

Moet wel zeggen dat dit forum "the damn best" forum is da ik al gezien heb
Ge zou er aan verslaafd geraken  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg Tony

----------


## rumblefuzz

ik heb toch maar weinig analoog spul aangeragen zien worden?
Heb je al eens gekeken naar de 1/4 inch 8 sporen recorders van Fostex? De R8 kan ik van harte aanbevelen, ik weet niet zoveel van digitale aparatuur

----------


## djcenter

inderdaad analoog wordt blijkbaar niet meer aangeraden
moet wel zeggen da ik op bepaalde tweedehandsites
echt die machtige bandopnemers te koop heb zien staan voor 
nog geen 1000 fantastisch gewoon.
Maar ja als ge dan kijkt naar de grote ervan en een beetje
in mind zijnde dat die banden ook verslijten , vraag ik me af als deze nog courant zullen te krijgen zijn binnen hier en 3 jaar .
heb dan ook gekozen voor de digitale recorder.
plus dat ik er dan nog 1 gevonden heb voor 375
had nochtans een hoger budget vooropgesteld maar aléé kan nu 
met de overschot nog  wat andere dingen aanschaffen.
mvg tony

----------------------------------------------------------------
toen las ik dit op het forum " die gloeidraad gobo's zijn toch de max"    lol  :Smile:

----------


## giserke

Ik denk dat analoog opnemen geen zin meer heeft

1 homerecording op een PC lijkt mij een zeer hachelijke situatie, neem maar een mac daarvoor.

2 het hangt vooral af van uw hardware. je moet zien dat de AD-converters buiten de computer zitten met een externe module. de Aardvark Q10 is daarvoor het best. Je hebt nog anderen maar deze kosten stukken meer
deze kost +/-1000 euro en heeft 8 XLR met fantoomvoeding en 8 line-in. Je kunt ze zelfs serieel zetten met een 2de module (tot 4 modulen = 32 multitracks)
Voor de rest zijn alle programmas wel goed (mijnvoorkeur gaat naar CUBASE Audio). De meeste programmas crashen op de geluidskaart. met de Q10 heb je geen geluidskaart (alleen een bijhorende PCI kaart voor de audiodata transport en de sturing van de module.

Ik heb de indruk dat met die fostex toestellen een kleine irriterende echo aanwezig is.

----------


## pc-beginneling

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> Ik gebruik zelf "Cool Edit Pro 2.0" en ben er zeer tevreden over.



hallo

misschien een domme vraag , maar hoe los ik dit probleem op :
multitrack :
Als ik een tweede track probeer op te nemen , en ook gewoon bij het afspelen van een wave , dan vertraagt de snelheid van de muziek , of blijft haperen ..
( ik probeer wat gitaar op te nemen ..)
of anders gezegd ; wat zijn de minimum vereisten van een pc om zoiets aan te kunnen ?
of ligt het aan kwaliteit van geluidskaart
(u ziet ,ik ken er bitter weinig van )
wie geeft me goede raad ,

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pc-beginneling_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> ...



je moet al een zeer krachtige geluidskaart hebben om dat perfect te kunnen. Maar zolang de AD converters niet extern in een module zitten zul je dat probleem blijven hebben!

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:AD converters niet extern in een module zitten zul je dat probleem blijven hebben!



hmmm dus met een digidesign audiomedia kaart, of een M-audio Delta 1010 kan je niet multi tracker? naja daar zijn de meningen dan over verdeelt.

een goede geluidskaart is zeker wel noodzakelijk.
om die paar sporen te draaien heb je niet echt een "state of the art" PC nodig. Wat heb je nu staan?

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:AD converters niet extern in een module zitten zul je dat probleem blijven hebben!
> ...



Het gaat er niet om welke audiokaart je hebt, het is het systeem!
Een computer mag enkel dienen voor opslag van audiogegevens. (Data)
Die je later eventueel kan bewerken.
Die kaart moet enkel dienen voor de doorvoer van data. Maar de signaal proceccing moet in die module gebeuren. Vandaar dat meer en meer fabrikanten afstappen van modules met een audiokaart en overstappen op firewire ofwel een digitale mixer waar firewire op zit of kan worden toegevoegd.

----------


## Mathijs

Helaas kan niet iedereen een firewire interface betalen. Er zullen dus altijd nog geluidskaarten blijven die je gewoon in PC kan steken.
Ik vind persoonlijk een Delta 1010 PERFECT werken.




> citaat:Maar de signaal proceccing moet in die module gebeuren



Jij bedoelt dus ook plug-ins enz? Dus alle dynamics, effecten enz allemaal in een mixer, i.p.v. je computer (PC/Mac)??

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Helaas kan niet iedereen een firewire interface betalen. Er zullen dus altijd nog geluidskaarten blijven die je gewoon in PC kan steken.
> Ik vind persoonlijk een Delta 1010 PERFECT werken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normaal zitten alle effecten van software als cubase, cakewalk, en nog een aantal softwarepakketten hardwarematig in (of omgekeerd) de bekende modules en mixers (want ook audio effecten zijn de GM effecten compatibel)de meeste goeie merken hebben plugins voor softwarepakketten, dus met hun eigenschappen.
Zoals aardvark Q10, mic 8 van terratec,motu-modules de yamaha en tascam digi mixers. en nog andere toestellen
Dus je hoeft dus softwarematig niet te gaan converteren. 

Dus je neemt gewoon de data via jouw module binnen, om effecten toe te voegen stuur de de data terug naar de module of mixer. dus eigenlijk is het een lus. Ofwel stel je de effecten onmiddellijk bij de opname in (wat af te raden is). Daarom hebben ADAT kaarten afgedaan. Met ADAT kaarten ben je wel verplicht om alles sofwarematig te verwerken. 
Als je zegt dat firewire of toestellen met een datadoorvoerkaart duur zijn?
Maak eens de rekening: 
Een goeie analoge mixer laten we zeggen 16 gebalanceerde XLR kanalen kost rap 400-600 euro
De terratec voor EWS88 kost +/- 400 euro
samen +/- 1000 euro

De aardvark q10 kost 900euro met 8 gebalanceerde XLR ingangen.
De terratec mic 8 kost iets meer (1200 euro).

Maar dan werk je wel volledig digitaal op 24 bits zonder problemen met storingen enz...

----------

